# Ruido al conectar cable en amplificador estereo



## decioaccietto (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola, hice lo siguiente. Entre con audio a la salida del preamplificador del lector magnético,
La entrada de audio, la conecté a dos RCA hembras.
El problema que tengo es que, cuando conecto un cable RCA del amplificador, al dvd, PC, tv (me hace un ruido), ósea se escucha el audio y también el ruido, y aumenta con el volumen.
Revisé todos los cables y están bien, cambié los RCA hembras, y sigue..
Qué  puede ser?


----------



## Electronec (Ago 1, 2011)

Esos cables ¿son apantallados?

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo martin (Ago 10, 2011)

También deberías revisar las masas.
Un  saludo


----------



## BKAR (Ago 10, 2011)

Pregunto:
Ese Ruido es como un Brrrrrruuuuu...
JAJA bueno creoq eu asi no me entenderías,
Como Dijo Electronec:
si los cables son apantallados
es para evitar interferencias (ruidos externos), que se mesclar, y lo peor que son amplificados y audibles por nosotros (Casi siempre son los 60hz de la linea eléctrica o incluso señales de AM)

Proba  lo siguientecables un extremo a tu equipo y el otro al aire)
no importan si es apantallado o no el cable (ojo solo para probar)
Une los terminales
si el ruido disminuye mucho es interferencia...peor solo si esta al aire
esto no se debería escuchar conectado a otro equipo, por ejemplo TV o Un MP3...

Si el ruido sigue es por un mal Filtrado de La Fuente, e incluso diferencias entre masas la del trasformador y el de la linea electrica


----------



## TriggerTrack (Mar 10, 2012)

BKAR, creo que "sin querer" le diste a mi problema, tengo un amplificador con su par de bocinas y demás.. y un cable para conectar ipod, celular, etc.. cualquier fuente que reproduzca la música y la escuche con calidad, el problema me viene cuando lo hago desde la laptop: hay un ruido extrañísimo y muy molesto que hasta hace poco noté que proviene de la alimentacion de la lap (los 120VCA) cuando quito el cargador el ruido desaparece (queda muy poco que supongo que es del disco duro, etc) pero pongo de nuevo el cargador y regresa ese espantoso ruido, quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de filtrar ese ruido exactamente a la salida de la tarjeta de audio y qué es lo que debería emplear, tema muy viejo.. lo sé, pero vine aquí a revivir este tema y no a crear otro igual. saludos!


----------



## Nap27 (Mar 12, 2012)

Prueben agregando a la fuente de rectificacion y filtrado de VCA bobinas y mas capacitores; mejora muy mucho el y ademas sirve de forma exelente para el trabajo en Audio


----------



## niguel (Jun 16, 2012)

yo tambien tengo ese problema,pero solo sucede cuando conecto el amplificador al a pc y el ruido es muy agudo ..conecto el amplificador ala etapa de potencia directamente...habra que agregar un circuito especia entre el ampli y la pc?


----------



## demodelor (Nov 22, 2015)

Hola amigos foreros ... construí un amplificador para crear un equipo de sonido casero , amplificador estéreo con tda 2050 de 60w y una tarjeta zener con transistores de 100w para el su*b*wo*o*fer ... cada uno suena muy bien por separado... El problema viene cuando conecto los 3 amplificadores juntos apenas coloco los plu*g*s a los tres desde mi computador (2 plu*g*s 2*1 están en buen estado los *h*e probado cientos de veces ) provoca un ruido muy molesto q*ue* puede ser esto ??...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2015)

1) ¿ Esquemas ?
2) ¿ Esquemas de interconexión ?
4) ¿ Esquemas de alimentación ?
3) ¿ Algo ?


----------



## demodelor (Nov 22, 2015)

*Cl*aro este lo *h*ice ahora de rapidez  espero y se entienda mi computador tiene la opción de graves por separado con esa salida uso el amplificador de 100w así alimento el sub ... todo trabaja de forma plana sin pre amplificadores ...
son dos proyectos de videorokola.com y los intente juntar pero tiene ese inconveniente


----------



## ocipico (Nov 23, 2015)

un proyecto parecido realice yo de la misma web y tenia el miemo problema, yo lo solucione unificando las masas de las diferentes tarjetas a la masa de la caja que hice, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 137190​
Esa forma de conectar todo se puede mejorar, pero *nunca* dará un buen resultado. Siempre quedará ruido residual.

*¡ Otro "Mal diseño de la Rocokola" !*

Me intriga saber por que preguntan en esta comunidad como resolver los fallos que traen los diseños de esa página en lugar de preguntar (aquí) como realizar un buen amplificador directamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2015)

Ese diseño con los rectificadores y filtros en el mismo PCB es un desastre para los ground-loops que se van a producir en este caso.

Pediles a los de construyasublablabla que te digan como solucionarlo...


----------



## demodelor (Nov 23, 2015)

saludos 
 ocipico... solo haciendo eso ?? yo, ya lo había intentado de unificar tierras pero no las conecte en el chasis ... y pues no me dio resultado, también intente que entrara una sola tierra a los 3 amplis... osea la tierra del amplificador zener simplemente y las 3 señales en sus respectivo lugar y mejoro solo un poco... 

 Fogonazo...me gustaría saber porque dice de que nunca dará buen resultado que esta mal ?? me encantaría que me ayudara a mejorarlo si tiene el conocimiento y lo quiere compartir... 


Dr. Zoidberg ... pues este es un diseño que se encuentra gratis en Internet y como lo digo anterior mente... cada amplificador por separado suena bien sin ningún tipo de ruido extraño...

olvide mencionar es que soy aprendiz en electrónica creo que se dieron cuenta por mis preguntas... no pregunte en el foro, porque soy nuevo en esto de foros jjj  y al buscar en Internet me tope con esta pagina ya e realizado varios proyectos de ella y este es el primer problema que encuentro

es el 3r transformador que armo y este es de 240w rms 
una opinión que tuve o tengo es que arme una sola bobina secundaria con varias derivaciones de voltaje  (un solo centro) como esta en el esquema que monte ... estaba decidido a desarmarlo y probar con bobinas independientes para cada fuente rectificadora haber que resultado tenia... pero me tope con este tema en el foro y quise que ustedes quienes son mis profesores  en este momento me instruyan... espero contar con su ayuda


----------



## revolucion (Nov 23, 2015)

Me interesa el tema, podrian comentar cuales son los problemas de diseño que ven en la placa?
Me gusta el audio y me gustaria poder diseñar algun dia mis equipos.

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2015)

La explicación la dio el Dr "Z" aquí:



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Ese diseño con los rectificadores y filtros en el mismo PCB es un desastre para los ground-loops que se van a producir en este caso*. . . .



Algo sobre los "Lazos de maza" (Ground-Loops) 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128029


En este Foro existen infinidad de diseños que también son gratuitos, pero que están perfectamente documentados, explicados, con resultados comentados por los usuarios.
Y como si fuera poco, el mismo Foro da respaldo a quienes deseen construirlos.

Por eso mi intriga



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . Me intriga saber por que preguntan en esta comunidad como resolver los fallos que traen los diseños de esa página en lugar de preguntar (aquí) como realizar un buen amplificador directamente.




Al registrarse en la comunidad ¿ No leyeron las reglas generales de uso del Foro ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*21)* Este Foro se llama *"Foros de Electrónica"* NO es el departamento de asistencia técnica de "ConstruyaSuVideorockola.Com" ni de "Pablin.Com", "Ladelec.Com"! Cada duda en su lugar y en su WEB ¡


----------



## sergiot (Nov 24, 2015)

Mas allá de todas las deficiencias en el armado que han comentado, es posible que tu problema sea que la pc no está conectada a tierra, jabalina 70cm enterrada en la tierra, los filtros de ruido que trae la fuente de la pc necesitan tierra real para derivar parte de la corriente que circula por esos filtros, por eso al no tener tierra muchas veces se electrifica la carcaza metalica de las pc, enterrá un cable de cobre desnudo en la tierra mojada y proba si mejora.


----------



## demodelor (Nov 24, 2015)

saludos... eee ups olvide mencionar que el amplificador zener no tiene la fuente incluida en la misma tarjeta la puse así en la coneccion un principio porque no sabia que esto influía soy nuevo y segundo porque lo ise de forma rápida hay lo dice pido mil disculpas por ese dato me seguirán regañando¡¡¡... 

y mi computador esta con puesta a tierra de forma correcta (proyecto que aprendi en la corporación que estaba en la escuela)

Fogonazo ... si se que e cometido muchos errores al intentar algo así y mi idea es emendar uno  que ya esta echo créame que no me pasara 2 veces ... ya ley parte de lo que dice el lin que dejo no estoy tan perdido pues la potencia del transformador la calcule bien del puente que tengo es de 8A de hay en adelante no entiendo casi nada  todo eso lo tengo q hacer para que mi amplificador no tenga el ruido que mencione ???  
se que no van hacer mi trabajo pero me puede guiar  ??

lo que mencione de la construcción de mi transformador no tiene que ver ??


----------



## ocipico (Nov 24, 2015)

has probado a apantallar el trafo con una banda de cobre o chapa?, saludos

mira esto viene en la web de videorockol......
INTENSO RUIDO (HOME) DE FONDO EN LOS PARLANTES
Esto también puede tener varias causas. Una de ellas es cuando los transistores de salida se han averiado. Revise uno por uno y cambie los que estén defectuosos. En ocasiones también ocurre cuando el circuito integrado está dañado. Otro caso de ruido se presenta cuando el cable que va del computador al amplificador esta averiado, especialmente cuando el tierra se interrumpe. 
Un caso típico de ruido HUM en los amplificadores es ocasionado por condensadores secos. Con el tiempo los condensadores se van secando, debido al calor que se genera dentro de la videorockola. Esto hace que los condensadores ya no trabajen bien y comiencen a aparecer ruidos molestos o pequeñas fallas. Mida cada condensador y cambie también los que vea inflados.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2015)

demodelor dijo:


> saludos... eee ups olvide mencionar que el amplificador zener no tiene la fuente incluida en la misma tarjeta la puse así en la coneccion un principio porque no sabia que esto influía soy nuevo y segundo porque lo ise de forma rápida hay lo dice pido mil disculpas por ese dato me seguirán regañando¡¡¡. . . . .



¿ Leíste el tema que te indiqué ?

Publica un esquema del conexionado *"Real"* que realizaste.



Respecto a los "*Regaños*", solo los recibirás _"Unos pocos años mas"_


----------



## demodelor (Nov 25, 2015)

es que la conexione es igual solo que la fuente del ampli zener de 100w esta por fuera de la tarjeta es un modelo boster ampliable 

regaños pues si se que es así la verdad pero después que me sirvan para aprender y mejorar ... me falta aprender y mucho 

lo que menciono del transformador no tiene nada que ver ??


----------



## sergiot (Nov 26, 2015)

Yo creo que lo que se te está pidiendo es el conexionado real de todo el sistema, no un esquema.

Del papel a la realidad hay una gran diferencia, tendrías que sacarle una foto bien detallada de todo el sistema armado para ver la realidad de lo que hiciste y poder ver en donde puede estar el problema.


----------



## demodelor (Nov 26, 2015)

saludos  algo asi??


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 137330​

Hay que reconectar *"Todo"*. ¿ Leíste algo de lo que te indiqué ?


----------



## sergiot (Nov 26, 2015)

"eso" no es suficiente, no podemos ver como hiciste las conexiones de los cables blindados, el largo de los mismo, como usaste las mallas y varias cosas que un dibujo no representa.

Me imagino que habras usado cable mallado, no?


----------



## demodelor (Nov 26, 2015)

si lo ley pero no entendí parte sobre la conexión ...  ... entendi q todos los retornos van en el centro del transfo y asi creo que esta no y lo del risado ps no entendi ndaa 

osea algo así no tengo el chasis aun lo arme y le estaba haciendo pruebas apenas 
y como encontré un trabajito de unos días ... no me a dado tiempo solo por ratos 







utilisa filtros 6.800uf 63v que tenia sin usar 
si utilizo 1.2 metro cable blindado por cada ampli


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2015)

demodelor dijo:


> si lo ley pero no entendí parte sobre la conexión ...  ... *entendi q todos los retornos van en el centro del transfo y asi creo que esta no* y lo del risado ps no entendi ndaa . . .



En tu caso los retornos van a las respectivas PCB´s  y de ahí al transformador.


----------



## demodelor (Nov 26, 2015)

unnnnn yaaaaa ... pues si así es los tengo ... los tengo colocar directos al centro de los filtros ?? sin pasarlos por la PCB o a los dos???


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2015)

demodelor dijo:


> unnnnn yaaaaa ... pues si así es los tengo ... los tengo colocar directos al centro de los filtros ?? sin pasarlos por la PCB o a los dos???




Ver el archivo adjunto 136961

Ver el archivo adjunto 37693​
Mira lo que dice la segunda imagen.


----------



## demodelor (Nov 26, 2015)

es que ese esquema yo lo vi y lo conecte de esa manera por eso respondí que así lo tenia... lo único que veo que no tengo y no se para que sirven son las resistencias de 4.7 y los condensadores 0.1 del resto es igual pero lo que no entendí es que hay una parte que habla del risado ademas en la segunda fuente no las veo ... porque ??

colocare uno cable al tierra de los rca de entrada al centro del tranfo .... yo lo había echo pero al tierra de la tarjeta


----------



## demodelor (Dic 29, 2015)

coloque todo las conexiones tal como están en la imagen de Fogonazo... mejoro , pero aun se escucha ese molesto ruido


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2015)

demodelor dijo:


> coloque todo las conexiones tal como están en la imagen de Fogonazo... mejoro , pero aun se escucha ese molesto ruido



Aísla el transformador del chasis
Verifica que la parte expuesta de bobinado del transformador NO quede orientada hacia las placas del amplificador. Si fuera así lo giras 90°
Coloca un trozo de metal entre el transformador y las placas del amplificador conectado a maza.
Publica fotos de tu montaje actual.


----------



## Luigiman (Ene 1, 2016)

Mi experiencia: el conectar un transformador a dos fuentes me trajo inconvenientes de ruidos de 60Hz, mi solución es como lo muestra fogonazo, un transformador-una fuente o, un transformador con bobinados independientes, uno para cada fuente. Otra Experiencia: En un preamplificador que hice utilice un transformador de -12+12v. Y este generaba ruido por el contacto o semicontacto que había entre las chapas inferiores del transformador y el chasis metálico, mi solución fue cubrir estas chapas con blindaje metálico y forrarlo en cinta plástica o de enmascarar.
Cuando uno interconecta diferentes aparatos de sonido, uno sin querer está creando bucles de tierra, estos bucles actúan como unas antenas captadoras de ruido, otro problema son los equipos alimentado con fuentes conmutadas. A mi me da la impresión que, cuando uno hace interconexiones de equipos y no se produce ninguno de estos problemas es que la "suerte" nos acompaña.
Muchas veces uno se apoya en ciertas paginas Web y utiliza sus esquemas y por cosas de la vida el circuito no funciona como se espera y uno les hace la pregunta, pero ellos "no escuchan" lo que no sucede en este foro.


----------



## demodelor (Ene 12, 2016)

saludos pues todas las recomendaciones que me dio fogonazo las tuve en cuenta desde el primer  momento que estaba haciendo el montaje gracias  ...Luigiman pues hice la prueba con un transformador reciclado que me encontré por hay que tenia el voltaje para los integrados así que los independice del la otra fuente por completo y pues desapareció el molesto ruido (hummmm)  

ahora nace otro interroganteeeee ya que los dos trasformadores no caben en el chasis ademas que no no es de la potencia indicada .... mi idea es desarmar el que tenia y hacer dos bobinas independientes para cada amplificador sera que con esto no tendré el mismo problema ??? tengo que hacer dos trasformadores ??


----------



## Luigiman (Ene 13, 2016)

El alimentar un amplificador estéreo con dos transformadores con sus respectivas fuentes; es factible. Ahora si te es fácil armar un transformador con dos bobinados independientes uno para cada amplificador; también es factible. Si en el caso eventual que uno construyese un amplificador cuadrafónico, este también se alimentaria con un transformador con su respectiva fuente. 
En los casos que uno construye un amplificador integrado (amplificador+preamplificador) se puede hacer con bobinados independientes: uno para el amplificador principal y otro para el pre. Aunque hay versiones de alimentar este Pre con una deriva de la fuente principal


----------

